# HR20: 0x13e - Discussion / Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

National Release: 03/21/2007
Manufacture 700 - 0x13e

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82968
Issue Thread: _Note: With this release we are going to go back to a SINGLE thread_

_CE - Discussion:_ http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82547
_CE - Issues:_ http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82607

*PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted*
You can post those HERE

*National Release:*
All HR20's should have 0x13e by 03/22/2007

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Revision History: (Note Builds that did not go national, are no longer listed)*
Version 0x134 (02/28/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x12a (02/10/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x120 (02/02/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x11b (01/23/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x10b (12/20/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xFA (11/22/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xEF (11/15/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xE3 (10/19/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xDC (10/11/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD8 (10/04/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD1 (09/26/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xCC (09/16/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*
Version 0xBE (09/01/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*

*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80600

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

After downloading this update, and rebooting the receiver, my captioning is still pink writing, regardless of how I configure it. The wife is really starting to get pissed.

Also, there is still no captioning on my local FOX HD channel (WTIC). The SD channel is captioned.

BTW: it happens on both of my HR-20's.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TMullenJr said:


> After downloading this update, and rebooting the receiver, my captioning is still pink writing, regardless of how I configure it. The wife is really starting to get pissed.
> 
> Also, there is still no captioning on my local FOX HD channel (WTIC). The SD channel is captioned.
> 
> BTW: it happens on both of my HR-20's.


The Captioning from the local Fox is probably an affiliate issue... but the DTV guys will take a look at it.

BOTH? of your HR20 have a Pink Font color? Even after you re-configure it to be a different color?


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> BOTH? of your HR20 have a Pink Font color? Even after you re-configure it to be a different color?


We usually have it set as black writing on a white background (and that's the current setting). It used to change to the pink writing occasionally, and a reboot would resolve it, but it's been "frozen" this way probably for over a month.

We've attempted to change all the different options, and nothing makes a difference. It does it on the HDMI output & the component output.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TMullenJr said:


> We usually have it set as black writing on a white background (and that's the current setting). It used to change to the pink writing occasionally, and a reboot would resolve it, but it's been "frozen" this way probably for over a month.
> 
> We've attempted to change all the different options, and nothing makes a difference. It does it on the HDMI output & the component output.


Other then suggesting: An Unplugg instead of just an RBR...
Short of a re-format (Which I am not suggesting, since TWO HR20's have the same issue)... I don't know at this time...

But I have sent it on...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Earl, 013E spooling second day on tp21 - is it goes National ?


----------



## gkrein (Jan 30, 2007)

To access the customization screen:
Search By Keyword: IAMANEDGECUTTER
Category: ALL
When the Search Completes, and Finds No Matches: On the front panel (not the remote): MENU+INFO at the same time

Welcome to the customization window.

Three Options:
Animations
Guide One-Button
Remember MyPlaylist last sort

Earl I read your info on how to get to customization, but what exactly are we customizing. Also what is animation.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gkrein said:


> Earl Bonovich said:
> 
> 
> > To access the customization screen:
> ...


Animations are the scrolling that you see in the guide and My Playlist. with "animations" turned off, it just switches to the new screen rather than "moves" or scrolls to it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gkrein said:


> Earl I read your info on how to get to customization, but what exactly are we customizing. Also what is animation.


The other two options:

The one button Guide, is the same as the 0x134 (when you hit the Guide + Active)... but just a menu.

The "remember your sort order". In MyPlaylist you have the option to LIST BY (hit menu when in MyPlaylist). If you enable this option, the HR20 will remember the last sort order you used, so when you go back... it will be sorted that way.... if it is not enabled, you will go back to the default by Record Date


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Please keep logging your problems here as well: Issue Report

And wait until you see how good your life gets when you can turn off animation! You will be able to move through My Playlist at 1/2 second per screen now!

- Craig


----------



## rbootss (Sep 2, 2004)

Attention: Directv Software development team.. Mar. 21, 2007

The Dolby Digital (DD) audio sync problem between my HR20 hardware and my Pioneer VSX-49TX audio receiver/amplifier(s) continues with this latest 0x13e software build..It exists with Native ON or OFF using either HDMI or Component cables..

Here is my last detailed post on the subject..

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.ph...239#post866239

*UPDATE - I recently spoke to another DBSTalk member who has the identical Pioneer audio receiver/amplifier who is having the same DD audio problem that I have..The problem is definitely a software issue in the code that Directv is using..

NOTE - We both also own the HR10-250 and were experiencing the same DD audio problem..But when the software was upgraded to 6.3 the DD audio problem was fixed..
*
Earl - Please pass the update to Directv HR20 software team..Tks..

Roy


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rbootss said:


> Attention: Directv Software development team.. Mar. 21, 2007
> 
> The Dolby Digital (DD) audio sync problem between my HR20 hardware and my Pioneer VSX-49TX audio receiver/amplifier(s) continues with this latest 0x13e software build..It exists with Native ON or OFF using either HDMI or Component cables..
> 
> ...


They have seen the issue each time you have posted it.
DirecTV has been in contact with Pioneer....

To identify where the problem is, either in the Amp or in the output from the HR20.


----------



## rbootss (Sep 2, 2004)

Earl..

A BIG *THANKS* for your help as always..  

Roy


----------



## croaker (Feb 14, 2007)

Audio out of sync on ESPNHD during interviews prior to the Sox/Pirates game. The audio seemed to be about a half second behind.

v 0.13e

HDMI from HR20 to Samsung HL-S5086W, Surround sound Reciever went on the fritz this weekend and is powered down, so what I am seeing is an audio sync issue through HDMI.


----------



## Dan Serafini (Feb 6, 2007)

Is this a download we have to force, meaning CE, or is it for all of us?


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

earl: still having issues on playing music back, today i tried it shuffle and in order they are, and today it only played 3 songs then logged off, still using the same software with tversity and windows media player 11


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Dan Serafini said:


> Is this a download we have to force, meaning CE, or is it for all of us?


Welcome, Dan.

You should get the update automatically by end of day tomorrow.


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Have a lot of stability problems with 13e. Local HD is has a lot of audio dropouts and video tiling or pixillations. Had 3 BSOD episodes on Idol last night while watching the show delayed about 1/ 1/2 hour. When 9 PM came and the recording switched to other shows the video and audio went nuts (tech term) I did nothing but wait as the box tried to get back on track. It appears to be related to switching to other recording at 9 PM. Thank goodness we have most of the OTA as that is my only backup right now when Local HD is messing up. It fails by the way, at the same time every morning about 9;30 to 10:30 AM


----------



## Ozone007 (Dec 22, 2006)

Are the missing OTA channels a 'database' issue at DirecTV with their frequency listings, or is it an issue withe the HR20 itself? Each time I contact tech support, I get different stories with no reasonable answer. Since receiving my HR20 at the beginning of the year, our local ABC affiliate gets the infamous 771 message. The guide information for this channel has always displayed, the channel just never tunes. I can take the same antenna and plug it into my TV w/ATSC tuner and receive the channel fine. I even contacted the local station to get the exact frequency they're broadcasting on in hopes of informing DTV of what the true frequency is. The customer service rep basically didn't understand what I was trying to accomplish and kept informing me that they didn't keep any such database of frequencies. Is this something that will finally be fixed in a software update, or do they really need to update something on their end to 'match' frequencies? Even if the HR20 did an airwave scan, that would fix the issue. Where do I turn to get this fixed?

-Zip code: 64801
-Channel: 12-1 KODE-DT (ch43) ABC
-Error: 771
-Guide does display information
-Has not worked since day one
-All other (6) local DT feeds tune in correctly
-This channel does tune in correctly with same antenna hooked to different ATSC tuner

Help, please.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

I saw the note about the Pioneer. In my older Lexicon DC-1 

DD is fine and (perhaps I am just dreaming) it sounds a bit better than previous verions.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

katesguy said:


> Have a lot of stability problems with 13e. Local HD is has a lot of audio dropouts and video tiling or pixillations. Had 3 BSOD episodes on Idol last night while watching the show delayed about 1/ 1/2 hour. When 9 PM came and the recording switched to other shows the video and audio went nuts (tech term) I did nothing but wait as the box tried to get back on track. It appears to be related to switching to other recording at 9 PM. Thank goodness we have most of the OTA as that is my only backup right now when Local HD is messing up. It fails by the way, at the same time every morning about 9;30 to 10:30 AM


With regards to your IDOL recording....

Fox32 Chicago has a major issues with their broadcasts last night (both HD and SD)... at a couple points during IDOL, they actually put the "logo screen up".

Those BSOD's where black screens from the broadcast (I got them too), if you FF a bit, it would flicker back-in and out... The worst of it lasted about 10 minutes of content. There where similar issues during last weeks results show as well.

A week or so ago, the NASCAR event was not available in HD, because of other issues with the Digital broadcast.

Note: In Chicago, DirecTV recieves the feed from WFLD via OTA... so if they are having a problem... it will appear on the MPEG-4 feed as well.

Per some of the threads at AVS, WFLD has been having a lot of issues with their Digital broadcast for the last few weeks...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ozone007 said:


> Are the missing OTA channels a 'database' issue at DirecTV with their frequency listings, or is it an issue withe the HR20 itself? Each time I contact tech support, I get different stories with no reasonable answer. Since receiving my HR20 at the beginning of the year, our local ABC affiliate gets the infamous 771 message. The guide information for this channel has always displayed, the channel just never tunes. I can take the same antenna and plug it into my TV w/ATSC tuner and receive the channel fine. I even contacted the local station to get the exact frequency they're broadcasting on in hopes of informing DTV of what the true frequency is. The customer service rep basically didn't understand what I was trying to accomplish and kept informing me that they didn't keep any such database of frequencies. Is this something that will finally be fixed in a software update, or do they really need to update something on their end to 'match' frequencies? Even if the HR20 did an airwave scan, that would fix the issue. Where do I turn to get this fixed?
> 
> -Zip code: 64801
> -Channel: 12-1 KODE-DT (ch43) ABC
> ...


The best place to turn, is to possible email your affiliate and ask them to verify and make sure the Tribune company has the correct channel frequency mappings in the database for their station.


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

well it looks like most of the trick play problems are solved (at least for me) except for when watching live.. last night during idol when I caught up to live - I have audio dropouts every 15 seconds.. no pixelazation, just audio drop outs - so what I did was pause it for 5 seconds and it was fine.. very strange.. I also still have the occasional problem where I lose audio when switching from a true dd5.1 source to a pcm (any channel but hd) source, but if I go from dd to dd then all is fine.. turning the onkyo receiver on and off fixes the problem.. finally - last night I noticed for the first time that the hdmi output dances a little bit - by that I mean it almost looks like there is some sort of "electical" interference kinda like when someone turns on a blender and you see the lines - just not as bad.. its really noticeable when in the menu.. the text is not solid.. its kind of like its moving.. I know its the hr20 as when I hook anything else up hdmi - its fine and so is the component input.. very strange.

jim


----------



## rhodes325 (Mar 5, 2007)

Got the new Ox13e early this morning around 3:45 am. The guide as of 8:00 am was not very populated. It's now 3:30 pm, and what was "To be announced" this morning is now completely blank. I would say less than 10% of data has been downloaded to the guide.

Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Is 0x13e a new national release? Otherwise, I didn't see that a new CE was being offered..


----------



## Ozone007 (Dec 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The best place to turn, is to possible email your affiliate and ask them to verify and make sure the Tribune company has the correct channel frequency mappings in the database for their station.


This ABC affiliate is owned by Nexstar Broadcasting, not Tribune. Or, does Tribune maintain some master frequency listing?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ozone007 said:


> This ABC affiliate is owned by Nexstar Broadcasting, not Tribune. Or, does Tribune maintain some master frequency listing?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


TMS - Tribune Media Services is the "clearing house" for the guide data that DirecTV uses.

So your affiliate would submitt their guide information (and other station information) to TMS (or it gets them some how).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rhodes325 said:


> Got the new Ox13e early this morning around 3:45 am. The guide as of 8:00 am was not very populated. It's now 3:30 pm, and what was "To be announced" this morning is now completely blank. I would say less than 10% of data has been downloaded to the guide.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this?


You should be seeing more data then that... but it could be dependent on the channel. What "days" of the next 14 are you seeing that on.

I wouldn't worry about the guide data till tomorrow morning (After it has the full 24 hours to load).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> Is 0x13e a new national release? Otherwise, I didn't see that a new CE was being offered..


Yes... 0x13e is the current national release as of ~ 3am today.
Hence why the discussion threads in this forum.


----------



## giden (Sep 13, 2006)

I posted this question in another forum but never got a response, so here goes... I am on release 0x134 and have lost the ability to play music/pictures from my computer. I had it in the previous software and it worked fine. Was this disabled in 0x134? Will it work in this next release? I didn't change any settings on my end, the functionality just 'went away'. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

giden said:


> I posted this question in another forum but never got a response, so here goes... I am on release 0x134 and have lost the ability to play music/pictures from my computer. I had it in the previous software and it worked fine. Was this disabled in 0x134? Will it work in this next release? I didn't change any settings on my end, the functionality just 'went away'. Any help is appreciated.


You should no longer be on 0x134, you should have updated to 0x13e

As for the "functionality" went away... it isn't anything specific to the release... There are several reasons why things stop working...

If when you check later today (and confirm that you have 0x13e), and it is still not working. Post a new threads, so the others can help you find out what is wrong and get you back up and running.


----------



## giden (Sep 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You should no longer be on 0x134, you should have updated to 0x13e
> 
> As for the "functionality" went away... it isn't anything specific to the release... There are several reasons why things stop working...
> 
> If when you check later today (and confirm that you have 0x13e), and it is still not working. Post a new threads, so the others can help you find out what is wrong and get you back up and running.


Earl, you're the best! Thanks dude.


----------



## rhodes325 (Mar 5, 2007)

rhodes325 said:


> Got the new Ox13e early this morning around 3:45 am. The guide as of 8:00 am was not very populated. It's now 3:30 pm, and what was "To be announced" this morning is now completely blank. I would say less than 10% of data has been downloaded to the guide.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this?


Looks like the unit was reset by itself. Now I have my full guide! 

Can someone tell me how to do a manual reboot?

Thanks


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> With regards to your IDOL recording....
> 
> Fox32 Chicago has a major issues with their broadcasts last night (both HD and SD)... at a couple points during IDOL, they actually put the "logo screen up".
> 
> ...


Fox 32 announced on their noon new today that the problem was caused by too many helicopters hovering in the downtown area last night covering a peace march.


----------



## rhodes325 (Mar 5, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You should be seeing more data then that... but it could be dependent on the channel. What "days" of the next 14 are you seeing that on.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the guide data till tomorrow morning (After it has the full 24 hours to load).


Unit reset itself, and the guide is populated for about 24 hours. However, when I checked my "To Do List" there is nothing scheduled!  When I check the "Prioritizer" my 20 shows are still there but all of them say "None Scheduled".

I've never had this problem after a new software download, is this unusual? Or has this happened before but I didn't notice?

CR


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rhodes325 said:


> Can someone tell me how to do a manual reboot?


To restart your receiver, you can do one of the following:


Using the remote control, select *Menu* -> *Help & Settings* -> *Setup* -> *Reset*, and then choose *Restart Recorder*. You will also need to press the DASH (-) key to confirm. _This is the safest way to do a reset._
If the Menu reset fails, then try a Red Button Reset (RBR). Press the Red Button behind the access card door on the front of the receiver.
If all else fails and you are unable to initiate the download process, you may need to unplug the receiver from the wall outlet, wait for 30 seconds and then plug it back in.

You do not need to do this under normal circumstances, though.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rhodes325 said:


> Unit reset itself, and the guide is populated for about 24 hours. However, when I checked my "To Do List" there is nothing scheduled!  When I check the "Prioritizer" my 20 shows are still there but all of them say "None Scheduled".


Give it some time to repopulate. It could take up to 24 hours after the unit has been reset. Future updates should cache the guide data and the information will appear more quickly.


----------



## rhodes325 (Mar 5, 2007)

brott said:


> To restart your receiver, you can do one of the following:
> 
> 
> Using the remote control, select *Menu* -> *Help & Settings* -> *Setup* -> *Reset*, and then choose *Restart Recorder*. You will also need to press the DASH (-) key to confirm. _This is the safest way to do a reset._
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## rhodes325 (Mar 5, 2007)

brott said:


> Give it some time to repopulate. It could take up to 24 hours after the unit has been reset. Future updates should cache the guide data and the information will appear more quickly.


Will my shows record? Or do I need manually record them for now?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rhodes325 said:


> Will my shows record? Or do I need manually record them for now?


Ultimately, things should be OK. However, double check for shows this evening as it seems you are having issues. Check your ToDo list (LIST then YELLOW BUTTON) and see if your shows for tonight are set to record. If those are ok, then everything else should fall into place in time.


----------



## rhodes325 (Mar 5, 2007)

brott said:


> Ultimately, things should be OK. However, double check for shows this evening as it seems you are having issues. Check your ToDo list (LIST then YELLOW BUTTON) and see if your shows for tonight are set to record. If those are ok, then everything else should fall into place in time.


There is nothing in the "To Do List". I'll record them manually for tonight.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

My March Madness picks on the active bracket survied the 013e update and reboot. So I have to ask, if these picks can survive a software update and reboot, why can't your zip code for weather information?


----------



## eahmjh (Dec 2, 2006)

brott said:


> Ultimately, things should be OK. However, double check for shows this evening as it seems you are having issues. Check your ToDo list (LIST then YELLOW BUTTON) and see if your shows for tonight are set to record. If those are ok, then everything else should fall into place in time.


Earl

Received the 0x13e download last night at 3.44am and found the animation screen and turned that off. Love it. Had already turned the one button grid guide. Noticed that recorded shows are now showing that they where recorded an hour earlier.

The big BUG or problem is that since I think 0x12a Caller ID has not worked and since this last download STILL DOES NOT WORK. Not sure if D* still having problems with Verizon or if the HR20 has a bad phone port. The phone line test passes on the Info & Test on the System Test tab. Any ideas?

Thanks for all your work...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

eahmjh said:


> Earl
> 
> Received the 013a download last night at 3.44am and found the animation screen and turned that off. Love it. Had already turned the one button grid guide. Noticed that recorded shows are now showing that they where recorded an hour earlier.
> 
> ...


Just for clarification, the software update was 0x13e (probably a typo).

Caller ID has been problematic for a number of folks, myself included. Hopefully it can be fixed one day.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

All new features an improvements seemed to be working as advertised. My update came in overnight last night. HR20 was in standby mode. No problems in the morning. 

Two issues remain for me:

Dolby Digital optical connection to Bose 3-2-1 still occasionally drops the main audio channel when changing from SD to HD or right after coming out of standby. Others with other brand A/V have reported similar problems. 

Low channel VHF still does not get a signal on the OTA. For me the channel is WBBM-DT in Chicago. Channel 2.1 (VHF 3). With spring thunderstorm season upon us in IL, it would be nice to get this one resolved.


----------



## giden (Sep 13, 2006)

giden said:


> Earl, you're the best! Thanks dude.


_*Quote:
Originally Posted by Earl Bonovich View Post
You should no longer be on 0x134, you should have updated to 0x13e

As for the "functionality" went away... it isn't anything specific to the release... There are several reasons why things stop working...

If when you check later today (and confirm that you have 0x13e), and it is still not working. Post a new threads, so the others can help you find out what is wrong and get you back up and running.*_

Earl, you're the best! Thanks dude.

*Ok, I got the update. Now, how do I get connection restored to my computer so I can play music & pictures? As I said, it worked once, then 'went away' Thanks.*


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

After the 13e push this am tried to go to live tv using guide and got black screen on 7 different selections. Menu, Exit and Guide buttons were working but could not make selections in Menu. RBR cleared it up.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Downloaded 13e as part of the CE. Tonight coming out of standby every channel except the MPEG4 locals are frozen. I can change channels, but the MPEG2 HD and all SD channels show a frozen screen. RBR seems to have fixed it.


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm still seeing situations where the video is dropping to a low frame rate. Happens in both HD and SD programming.


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

Anybody else see the Channel Banner with the info banner below pop up every time you delete a show from the playlist?


----------



## JTB547 (Mar 7, 2007)

opelap said:


> Anybody else see the Channel Banner with the info banner below pop up every time you delete a show from the playlist?


Yep....


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> Is 0x13e a new national release? Otherwise, I didn't see that a new CE was being offered..


Yup... it was released nationally this morning.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

I get a wait message when deleting from the playlist using the double dash.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

GBFAN said:


> My guide is now severely shifted and the playlist is shrunk down and almost looks concave.


Hasn't it always been like that?


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

Caller ID and Phone connection not working

I guess I can figure out why my caller ID is not working. I ran system test through menue and tells me that phone connection failed. I checked phone connection on wall and it is okay, double checked wiring and it is okay. The HR20's phone connection is not working.

13e downloaded at 4:40am this morning


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Horrific pixilating and stuttering on nbc6 making friday night lights unwatchable....issues began with today show recording this morning which was compromised as was watching fox....

need suggestions please....................


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

The guide is now severely shifted and the playlist almost looks concave.


----------



## munangst (Sep 1, 2006)

I noticed after the 0x13E upgrade that manual recordings now show up differently in the playlist. We have three manual recordings set up to tape the 5am, 7am, and 5pm daily showings of Sesame Street on ch. 295 (SPRT). (These need to be set up as manuals because Sprout doesn't have correct guide data for their episodes, and otherwise the HR20 won't record all the episodes, even though they are unique.) 

Previously these would all be grouped together under a single "Manual: Sesame Street" category in the playlist. Now, they show up as three separate categories, labeled "Manual: Everyday, 5am", etc., although the individual recordings are labeled correctly in each category.

Is this intentional? It seems less useful than the previous behavior.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

opelap said:


> Anybody else see the Channel Banner with the info banner below pop up every time you delete a show from the playlist?


yes, very irritating. It stays for 25 - 30 secs if you don't hit exit or info. I have mentioned many times in the CE forum. Add it to the issues list. The more the merrier.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

kaminsco said:


> Caller ID and Phone connection not working
> 
> I guess I can figure out why my caller ID is not working. I ran system test through menue and tells me that phone connection failed. I checked phone connection on wall and it is okay, double checked wiring and it is okay. The HR20's phone connection is not working.
> 
> 13e downloaded at 4:40am this morning


Unplug it, wait 15 then plug it back in. Tried and true.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

GBFAN said:


> The guide is now severely shifted and the playlist almost looks concave.


If that's a 50plasma, we have the same displays. And my guide is identical to yours.
There have been some discussions on displaying 2 hours at a time.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

GBFAN said:


> The guide is now severely shifted and the playlist almost looks concave.


I don't understand what you're saying here or what you think looks wrong in those screenshots you posted...


----------



## tiger123 (Feb 10, 2007)

armophob said:


> Unplug it, wait 15 then plug it back in. Tried and true.


Armophob, My caller ID worked this morning after I noticed the new 0x13e download. Later this afternoon it stopped. I would really like this function to work again as my entire family loves it.

When you say unplug it, do you mean the phone line from the back of the HR20 700 or from the wall outlet.


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 7, 2006)

I have not had any issues, other than losing Caller ID, since the last release. Now with this one, tonight Fox17 HD has been doing this thing where the audio sounds like it stutters and the picture slide up about half screen and it looks like a stack of that screen the rest of the way down. Not sure what that is being called, but very annoying.


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

tiger123 said:


> Armophob, My caller ID worked this morning after I noticed the new 0x13e download. Later this afternoon it stopped. I would really like this function to work again as my entire family loves it.
> 
> When you say unplug it, do you mean the phone line from the back of the HR20 700 or from the wall outlet.


or do you mean unplug the power?


----------



## tiger123 (Feb 10, 2007)

kaminsco said:


> or do you mean unplug the power?


Yes, that is what I meant. Sorry about that!


----------



## dmoneyd (Feb 15, 2007)

I scheduled the Capitals/Sabres game on ch 627 NYa 4-10pm. This was a one button record and not a manual NHL CI timeframe, which does not work either. I checked the recording about 6pm, and the game was not recording and not in the List. It was located in History as Canceled. The reason was: "This showing was partially recorded because it became unavailable. (13)" The game was available and showing on ch 627. There obviously wasn't any partial recording either. I have recorded Sabres games on 627 before and worked just fine before this National release.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rahchgo said:


> Fox 32 announced on their noon new today that the problem was caused by too many helicopters hovering in the downtown area last night covering a peace march.


Now... it has nothing to do with the release... and I am not a total expert on it... But I call "crock" on that one... If that was the case... then why did I get their "logo" during the broadcast....

I mean if the helicopters where causing a signal disruption... why would I get the "logo"...

Unless they where referring to the LIVE feed comming in... 
Either way... it was a broadcast issue and not an HR20


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Now... it has nothing to do with the release... and I am not a total expert on it... But I call "crock" on that one... If that was the case... then why did I get their "logo" during the broadcast....
> 
> I mean if the helicopters where causing a signal disruption... why would I get the "logo"...
> 
> ...


Earl,

I'm betting the helicopters were black, too. :lol:


----------



## philconners (Nov 24, 2006)

Pinky in the house.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I don't understand what you're saying here or what you think looks wrong in those screenshots you posted...


I wish I had a before shot but everything used to look different. The guide used to be more to the left and the playlist did not shrink to the middle of the screen.


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

I am now running 0x13e and everything seems great - no caller ID problems etc. But there is no sound on navigation, even though I went in and turned it to high.
Is there something I have missed to turn the sound on?


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I came in to quickly record a program and found that I was locked up. Channel 9 (KCAL LA) no control with remote. No control with front panel. RBR.

After RBR, I switched to Channel 4 (KNBC LA) hit the record button. After that I could switch channels but had no picture or sound on any channel. Stopped the recording, but no change with pictures.

Odd.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

armophob said:


> If that's a 50plasma, we have the same displays. And my guide is identical to yours.
> There have been some discussions on displaying 2 hours at a time.


Yes, it is a 50" Panasonic TH-50PX-60U. The screens used to look a lot different. I have a HDMI connection and have native off. I don't have pictures of what it used to look like but it was what I considered normal. I used to have a R10 connected to this set before the HR20 arrived. I have not done any type of reset since the download. My HR20 has been relatively problem free except the few glitches here and there.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

tiger123 said:


> Armophob, My caller ID worked this morning after I noticed the new 0x13e download. Later this afternoon it stopped. I would really like this function to work again as my entire family loves it.
> 
> When you say unplug it, do you mean the phone line from the back of the HR20 700 or from the wall outlet.


power, this should restore phone service for testing. CID is a highly debated and common complaint about these new updates.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

GBFAN said:


> Yes, it is a 50" Panasonic TH-50PX-60U. The screens used to look a lot different. I have a HDMI connection and have native off. I don't have pictures of what it used to look like but it was what I considered normal. I used to have a R10 connected to this set before the HR20 arrived. I have not done any type of reset since the download. My HR20 has been relatively problem free except the few glitches here and there.


They look normal to me. But, I have using the HR20-Panasonic for quite some time.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

got the "super pinky" tonight when coming back to list from a recording (after delete).. switched input to tv and back and all fine again..


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

houskamp said:


> got the "super pinky" tonight when coming back to list from a recording (after delete).. switched input to tv and back and all fine again..


Wow, I haven't seen pinky at all in this release!


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

GBFAN said:


> The guide is now severely shifted and the playlist almost looks concave.


That pretty much looks like the display layouts I get on my HR20's and the guide seems to be positioned the same as on the H20 also......There was some talk about this several releases ago, but those pics look like what most would now call normal.


----------



## jcloudm (Oct 13, 2006)

OK, here's a random new one. When I pause a show, the bar at the bottom of the screen has changed. If I have extended the show to either start before its scheduled time or end after its scheduled time, the left or right side of the bar is thinner than the rest of the bar. Are others seeing this too?

Is this a new feature? I didn't see it in the release notes (I don't do CE releases).


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

armophob said:


> Wow, I haven't seen pinky at all in this release!


pinky lives!!!!!!


----------



## chris1207 (Oct 15, 2006)

giden said:


> I posted this question in another forum but never got a response, so here goes... I am on release 0x134 and have lost the ability to play music/pictures from my computer. I had it in the previous software and it worked fine. Was this disabled in 0x134? Will it work in this next release? I didn't change any settings on my end, the functionality just 'went away'. Any help is appreciated.


I have 013e and also have lost the abilty to play music and display photos. I verfied my connection is good. I saw a message today that said my laptop had logged off, yet hadn't. I've rebooted everything since and same result, doesn't work anylonger.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

Today I had the big install, AU9 dish and HR20. The installer when bringing up the HR20 said install software upgrade later. Good news was he installed with the HDMI cable which was in the box. Bad news is a few hours later when I came back to watch some more was a blank screen with sound. Read about troubleshooting and did the red button salute and then the 30 second power cord yank no dice. After talking with some folks in tech support I decided to install a set of component cables. Video was back with the component. Tech support's answer was that some TV sets have HDMI that is incompatible with the H20 and some HR20's but it will be fixed in some future software release. After viewing with the component cables I noted that in between when it worked and when it stopped working it had downloaded the 13e software release. Was my HDMI problem caused by the new software?

P.S. TV set is Panasonic TH42PX6U ( costco's clone of TH42PX60u )


----------



## LP30 (Feb 27, 2004)

While watching a show delayed and actively recording (Lost - OTA) the show was paused. The recording completed while paused and the show following began it's scheduled recording. Periodically during the screen saver, the paused image would briefly flash on the screen then the screen saver would resume. 

The double input of a single remote button press continues randomly in both RF and IR settings.


----------



## l3laze (Jan 10, 2007)

what is the xbox360 issue? im getting my HR20 on saturday....anything to be worried about?


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

l3laze said:


> what is the xbox360 issue? im getting my HR20 on saturday....anything to be worried about?


I don't know the technical details, but it has to do with the uPnP. Basically, if you have the HR20 and the XBOX 360 networked on the same network, it was causing problems. This update is supposed to fix it and people have reported good things about it so far. I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Pixelation ,audio drops and audio studdering during american idol and Till death on Channel 5 WNYW last night. Just turned on that same channel this morning and they are still having the audio studdering. Not having this problem on any other channels that I can tell. Could be a problem with the signal from channel 5 and not the HR20.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Last night on "LOST"ABCHD Sat Channel 9 (WFTV) and DSHD76 the CC was all garbled. Changed fonts, sizes and nothing helped. The SD channels that I checked seemed fine.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Short audio dropouts during AI last night. Hr20 with stereo cables into Hitichi 65swx20b. No video problems. Station is OTA ch 41.1 WDRB Louisville, KY.


----------



## okeemike (Dec 6, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> And wait until you see how good your life gets when you can turn off animation! You will be able to move through My Playlist at 1/2 second per screen now!
> 
> - Craig


It doesn't 'feel' faster to me. While it doesn't animate, there's still a delay before swapping screens. Is it just my imagination?


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

jcloudm said:


> OK, here's a random new one. When I pause a show, the bar at the bottom of the screen has changed. If I have extended the show to either start before its scheduled time or end after its scheduled time, the left or right side of the bar is thinner than the rest of the bar. Are others seeing this too?
> 
> Is this a new feature? I didn't see it in the release notes (I don't do CE releases).


Yes, the thinner bar for the padded parts of the program is normal.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

jheda said:


> Horrific pixilating and stuttering on nbc6 making friday night lights unwatchable....issues began with today show recording this morning which was compromised as was watching fox....
> 
> need suggestions please....................


NBC 6 was like that from at least 4 PM on when I turned it on yesterday so my wife could watch Ellen. This morning it seemed fine. I believe that it was a problem with the station and not D* since all the other locals I get through D* worked just fine.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

AI (FOX NY MPEG 2), horrible pixelation at the beginning and towards the middle, the last half of the show was ok (was watching 15 minutes behind). Also, watched a recorded Apprentice (from Sunday - NBC NY MPEG2), which had major pixelation.

Watched Two and Half Men, last night (recorded from Monday - CBS NY MPEG 2) no problems at all.

If they can fiqure this out (pixelation, audio dropouts), I would be happy. Other than those issues, I haven't had a major problems.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

armophob said:


> They look normal to me. But, I have using the HR20-Panasonic for quite some time.


I have had my HR20 since October. I will just have to assume that mine was broke before when it looked normal to me. I also had severe guide tearing which I have never seen before. I did a RBR last night and haven't had a chance to check it out yet. It seems after most upgrades I need to do 1 RBR to get some glitch fixed. Other than that I don't ever have to reset.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mocciat said:


> pinky lives!!!!!!


Pinky has become more reclusive, but he's still alive.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

LarryS said:


> Today I had the big install, AU9 dish and HR20. The installer when bringing up the HR20 said install software upgrade later. Good news was he installed with the HDMI cable which was in the box. Bad news is a few hours later when I came back to watch some more was a blank screen with sound. Read about troubleshooting and did the red button salute and then the 30 second power cord yank no dice. After talking with some folks in tech support I decided to install a set of component cables. Video was back with the component. Tech support's answer was that some TV sets have HDMI that is incompatible with the H20 and some HR20's but it will be fixed in some future software release. After viewing with the component cables I noted that in between when it worked and when it stopped working it had downloaded the 13e software release. Was my HDMI problem caused by the new software?
> 
> P.S. TV set is Panasonic TH42PX6U ( costco's clone of TH42PX60u )


For a change, tech support gave you the right answer...it is an incompatibility issue. I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that the software release broke HDMI, but it could have. Since you have Component available to you, I would use it, and then test HDMI with each new release. Sooner or later they will get it to match up. HDMI is no trivial issue.

As far as PQ goes, you are not losing much if anything by using component. I doubt you could tell the difference in a double-blind test. On some sets it is observable, on others not. Some people are better at seeing it than others. Some people report HDMI looks worse than Component.

The issue isn't just Component vs. HDMI, but how the two connected devices handle it. You can't tell without trying and doing extensive comparisons. Use your component and be happy, and test HDMI when you can.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

I am still running CE release no auto update last night. Do not see where anyone received it last night has it been pulled?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

STEVEN-H said:


> I am still running CE release no auto update last night. Do not see where anyone received it last night has it been pulled?


It was never "officially" there...when Paul posts those streams, they can be just for internal beta and not part of the CE.


----------



## SacCheesehead (Jan 23, 2007)

Still getting the screen saver coming on while watching picture slideshows off my network...


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

hasan said:


> It was never "officially" there...when Paul posts those streams, they can be just for internal beta and not part of the CE.


Earl's first post in this thread is:

National Release: 03/21/2007
Manufacture 700 - 0x13e


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

RW is back to being very stubborn. Entering RW causes the picture to freeze and delay for many seconds before the picture catches up. By then, it's too late and I have overshot the rewind.

Also noticed that even with animations set to off, not all animations turn off. Only the guide and list stop animating. The other menus still scroll and tear I.E. Info & Setup.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

STEVEN-H said:


> I am still running CE release no auto update last night. Do not see where anyone received it last night has it been pulled?


Nope... if you have the CE release, you didn't get updated on the national release. I have had the same thing happen as each CE gets released nationally.

I'm contemplating re-forcing a download of the national release, just to clean out any stray code that they may have changed between the CE and the national release, if any.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

jgrade said:


> RW is back to being very stubborn. Entering RW causes the picture to freeze and delay for many seconds before the picture catches up. By then, it's too late and I have overshot the rewind.


This is my only (minor) gripe. The trickplay functions still need some work. The FF, 30 sec slip I can live with , but the RW is just plain bad with the frozen picture.

Ok, one other gripe, Channels I Receive w/autorecord, once this is straightened out (I realize it's not necessarily an HR20 problem but the guide data) I will be 100% satisfied with this DVR.


----------



## keefer34 (Jan 18, 2007)

No problems with 134. Automatic 13e on 3/21. American Idol on national FOX (Ch 88) and Survivor on OTA were both recorded 3/21. Both were unwatchable due to severe pixelation and audio drop outs. My wife watched Survivor live and there were no problems.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Trick Play doesn't seem any different in 0x13e to me. I get occasional long screen pauses during both FF and RW that put me minutes beyond where I want to be. Jump to the 15 minute mark is still awkward and error prone to use.

Not a bug I guess, but the lack of ability to rewind at the end of the show when the "delete prompt" shows up still exists. This makes it very difficult to fast forward to catch the last few minutes of a show.

I have no real stability problems though so I'm really pretty happy with the HR20 at this point.

-steve


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

I went into my Setup>System Info and it takes 15-30 seconds to come up. This seems to be a change in this release. I see the new feature for holding INFO button for 3 seconds to get there........perhaps this mucked up the normal entry time thru the menu ? It is also very slow using this INFO button trick.

Also, channel Guide scrolling is much slower.

Lastly, can someone expand on the "Animation" and what is currently ON and the improved speeds when turned OFF ? Just trying to get a heads-up on the trade-offs. UPDATE: Ooooppps........found this but any other comments welcome: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83104

Thanks !


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

I had my first problem since the CE download of 013e.
Got home from work last night, turned on the TV (HR20 always on), and found a black screen and no audio. Strange thing is that I could change channels, view playlist, view to do list, view guide/more info. Sat signal strength was as high as always, but no picture or sound on any channel. Channel banner even showed the proper channel!
Basically, I could do EVERYTHING except view picture or hear sound.
I did a menu reset, and everything returned to normal. No problems since.
Earl.... I've never seen this before, and don't recall seeing a post with this symptom. Did I miss a post, or is this something new? Also, could the national release of 013e and me already being on it have caused this????


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

okeemike said:


> It doesn't 'feel' faster to me. While it doesn't animate, there's still a delay before swapping screens. Is it just my imagination?


Same here. Now there is a delay between the button push and the screen action.

With animation turned on the time spent waiting on the new screen is about the same as with it turned off.

The improvement is not as dramatic as I thought it would be after reading the posts in the Cutting Edge forum...


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Kapeman said:


> Same here. Now there is a delay between the button push and the screen action.
> 
> With animation turned on the time spent waiting on the new screen is about the same as with it turned off.
> 
> The improvement is not as dramatic as I thought it would be after reading the posts in the Cutting Edge forum...


I agree. It seems like the menus are lightning fast, but the playlist and the guide seem the same to me. Is it possible the switch didn't take for some of us?

-steve


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Had my first RBR in weeks after 13e was installed. Noticed delay deleting recorded content. And a "new" one, to me anyway, a half a PINKEY. Just the bottom half of the square is pink now.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

davring said:


> Had my first RBR in weeks after 13e was installed. Noticed delay deleting recorded content. And a "new" one, to me anyway, a half a PINKEY. Just the bottom half of the square is pink now.


I've seen half-pinky and line-pinky (bottom line in square). Both of these, although rare, I've seen for multiple releases.

-steve


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

The time to change channels is much longer (with native on) than previous. This is using HDMI or not; on SD and HD channls.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

bret4 said:


> Pixelation ,audio drops and audio studdering during american idol and Till death on Channel 5 WNYW last night. Just turned on that same channel this morning and they are still having the audio studdering. Not having this problem on any other channels that I can tell. Could be a problem with the signal from channel 5 and not the HR20.


I'm in CT also, and have the same issue on Prison Break & 24. The SD channel is fine. There is also no captioning broadcast on the HD channel (reported in this thread earlier). I think it is a problem with WTIC since other affilitates don't appear to have this issue.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

MartyS said:


> STEVEN-H said:
> 
> 
> > I am still running CE release no auto update last night. Do not see where anyone received it last night has it been pulled?
> ...


If you downloaded 13e as a CE, you won't redownload it now. Nothing has changed. The last time there was a change from CE to NR, there was a new version number and everyone got it. There is no need to force a download of 13e as nothing has changed since going live.


----------



## dg28 (Feb 4, 2007)

thekochs said:


> I went into my Setup>System Info and it takes 15-30 seconds to come up. This seems to be a change in this release. I see the new feature for holding INFO button for 3 seconds to get there........perhaps this mucked up the normal entry time thru the menu ? It is also very slow using this INFO button trick.
> 
> I noticed the same issue as the above poster with this release.


----------



## JacknJuls (Dec 14, 2006)

> I'm in CT also, and have the same issue on Prison Break & 24. The SD channel is fine. There is also no captioning broadcast on the HD channel (reported in this thread earlier). I think it is a problem with WTIC since other affilitates don't appear to have this issue.


I've had the same problem in Portland, OR since I first got my HR20 back in September. I'm on my 3rd HR20, and have had 3 different tech visits to no avail.


----------



## kbellve (Aug 25, 2006)

rbootss said:


> Attention: Directv Software development team.. Mar. 21, 2007
> 
> The Dolby Digital (DD) audio sync problem between my HR20 hardware and my Pioneer VSX-49TX audio receiver/amplifier(s) continues with this latest 0x13e software build..It exists with Native ON or OFF using either HDMI or Component cables..
> 
> Roy


I have the same issue which is lost of audio. I have a pioneer VSX 1014TX and I use optical cable for the audio and component for video. I have to track it down more but it appears when I switch to or from a mpeg4 channel. Switching back to a mpeg2 channel sometimes fixes and turning off/on the Pioneer will also fix it.

My wife is getting annoyed that the HR20 has this behavior. Our DVD player and Playstation 3 doesn't have these issues with the Pioneer, and both use optical audio...

I want to stress that this is our main complaint with the HR20...otherwise it works well.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Lock up - required RBR:

Finished watching something I recorded, then deleted it from the playlist.
While still in the playlist, I selected the show I wanted to watch (Law & Order SVU, recorded in HD from channel 83), pushed the play button and the HR20 locked up.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Lock up - required RBR:
> 
> Finished watching something I recorded, then deleted it from the playlist.
> While still in the playlist, I selected the show I wanted to watch (Law & Order SVU, recorded in HD from channel 83), pushed the play button and the HR20 locked up.


Same here I think my show was American Idol on mpeg 4


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

I sure this started in 0x13e: when I play music the hr20 truncates each song after anywhere from 15 seconds into the song to 1 minute into the song, then goes to the next song.

Played OK prior to 0x13e and also plays ok on my laptop using Nero Media Home.

Is D* putting DRM into Music & Photos on the HR20?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Last night on "LOST"ABCHD Sat Channel 9 (WFTV) and DSHD76 the CC was all garbled. Changed fonts, sizes and nothing helped. The SD channels that I checked seemed fine.


Closed caption seems to be working a lot better for me. It is in sync with the recorded shows ie ST:TNG , CSI, etc


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Reported in the CE issues thread, but I'll report it here too. Extra vertical stretch is still there when using crop mode with SD stuff.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

oldguy1 said:


> I sure this started in 0x13e: when I play music the hr20 truncates each song after anywhere from 15 seconds into the song to 1 minute into the song, then goes to the next song.
> 
> Played OK prior to 0x13e and also plays ok on my laptop using Nero Media Home.
> 
> Is D* putting DRM into Music & Photos on the HR20?


Just as a Note: This coudl be dependent on the Media Server being used.
The HR20 is only "compliant" with the ViiV media server... all the others in use are not "officially" supported.

That said... They are still working to inprove the Media functions, and increase the compatibility with other media servers.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

When advancing a recorded program with skip to tick mark feature during a 30 min program the final skip takes you directly to the Keep/Delete dialog instead of the 29th minute of the recording.


----------



## croaker (Feb 14, 2007)

Recording SD channel 647 Blues vs Wild on center ice and HD Channel 79 Detroit vs Columbus. I pause both games - hitting previous to go to the Blues game I start at the point I paused, hitting previous to go to the HD game it starts at the last point in the recording. So the Previous button seems to resume from the time I paused on SD, but the pause has no effect on the HD recording in terms of where it resumes playing.


----------



## Satster (Oct 27, 2006)

dmoneyd said:


> I scheduled the Capitals/Sabres game on ch 627 NYa 4-10pm. This was a one button record and not a manual NHL CI timeframe, which does not work either. I checked the recording about 6pm, and the game was not recording and not in the List. It was located in History as Canceled. The reason was: "This showing was partially recorded because it became unavailable. (13)" The game was available and showing on ch 627. There obviously wasn't any partial recording either. I have recorded Sabres games on 627 before and worked just fine before this National release.


To my immense surprise, I was able to manually record AND watch (what a concept  ) an NHL Center Ice game today for the very first time. I skipped the last few CE versions and got the latest release yesterday. So I programmed ch 768 (Devils-Lightning) for today March 22 from 6:30 to 9:30 pm central. When I turned on the HR20 at 7:30 or so, I had three recordings of the game:
8 minutes from 6:30-6:38 - nothing but the directv logo,
0 minutes at 6:38,
and an ongoing recording starting at 6:38 with the opening faceoff.
I was able to watch the first and third recordings. I did not attempt to watch the second one as it was no longer than a few seconds.

The fact that the actual start of the broadcast coincides with the third recording may be meaningful here. I will try to get a few more timers going tomorrow to see if it is fixed, or if it happened to work because the actual broadcast started late.


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Today I had what I assume may have been my first BSOD. No matter what channel I would select all I would see was a totally black screen. Internal functions, such as guide and menu, would still display.

This was with 0x13e.

Only a reboot would get things back as they should be.

Hate to say it, but I think D* made a mistake going national with 0x13e.


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

Several downloads ago I reported getting the "771" message, and have lived with the problem, but it is still with me. So reporting again for the D* engineers:

zip: 80921
Channel: 11.1 CBS HD
Frequency: 10

I have good signal strength on the HR10-250 [Tivo Series 2].... usually in the 70's, and recieve 11.1 on my MITS TV tuner.

Otherwise, I am pleased with 0x13e. No RBR's necessary for several weeks.

Can this "771" issue be fixed by a technician, or do I need to request a new box?


----------



## thart (Oct 11, 2006)

I have had very few problems with Caller ID during my time with the HR20, but the last several weeks it has been an issue.

It has not worked the last couple of days under 13E.


----------



## ODiN91 (Oct 30, 2006)

Audio and video drops continue. Watching the live buffer of CW in LA between 9 and 10pm. Rewinding and playing back the same segment results in the same drop. Happened twice within this hour alone.


----------



## gkrein (Jan 30, 2007)

I have noticed that with the native feature on the channel change is very slow. I had never noticed this before ox13e. 
I have had problems during live tv where the speech is out of sync. I notice that if I pause it for less than a minute and start again it gets back to sync. If I let it catch up to live play the speech gets out of sync again. I have notice this on the last 3 software upgrades. I have never had problem with caller ID.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

A strange trick play problem. Watching ABC news, came in about mid-show. Backed up in the buffer to the start of the show, and watched the entire show using 30 sec slip through commercials. At end of show, watched part of the next show, which was local news - still in the buffer. About five minutes into local news I tried to push and hold the 30 sec slip/skip forward to jump to the end of the buffer, and it jumped to the end of the ABC news, start of the current show, rather than to the end of the buffer. In other words, it jumped backwards to the start of the current program, rather than forwards to the end of the buffer. I was able to use normal FF functions (2,3 and 4) to move to the end of the buffer and back to live tv, but could not get there using the push and hold skip button.

Seattle KOMO Channel 4 OTA HD. 3/22/07 about 6:15 pm pdt.

Carl


----------



## LP30 (Feb 27, 2004)

HR20 returned from overnight standby on ABC's Goodmorning America OTA. Timeline indicated time was 4:30-5:00 "America Now", actual time was 8:47. Buffer indicator was at the end of the timeline and indicating no buffer content. Rewind and skip functioned, timeline did not move. Performed a channel change and everything returned to normal.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

thart said:


> I have had very few problems with Caller ID during my time with the HR20, but the last several weeks it has been an issue.
> 
> It has not worked the last couple of days under 13E.


Try a reset. With the last couple CE's, mine has been flakey too. It usually stops working after a few days until I reset. And it worked very reliably in the past.


----------



## bforan21 (Jan 5, 2007)

Last evening I could not get a response from my 3 week old HR 20-700s. No response from power button on the remote or front panel. I had to reset the power in order to gain access. I received 0x13e @ 4:45 in the morning. Could this have been a result/fallout from the upgrade?


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

Still getting audio drops on recorded shows. Happening at the same frequency as the previous version.

Also, just to be sure it gets seen, the Channel/info banner pops up everytime we delete something from the playlist.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

purpledave said:


> Several downloads ago I reported getting the "771" message, and have lived with the problem, but it is still with me. So reporting again for the D* engineers:
> 
> zip: 80921
> Channel: 11.1 CBS HD
> ...


The 771 issue cannot be fixed by a tech or a new box. It can only be resolved when D* gets the Guide info for that channel corrected. The Guide controls the tuner. The guide has the wrong information for the station, so the tuner can't find the signal. This has to be corrected by D*'s guide data provider, the Tribune company.

There used to be a sticky thread for reporting this issue (as a lot of us have at least one OTA channel that should be in the guide (and is missing) or is in the guide, with wrong information. I have two channels like that right now, one of each variety. Fortunately, they aren't important to me.


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

Question on dialing in. I ran the tests last night just for grins, and I noticed that my phone line failed. Sure enough, when I rearranged my home office over a month ago, I forgot to plug the line back into the splitter.

So I looked around to see if it, like its predessor DVR told me when it last dialed in. There doesn't seem to be such information anywhere.

It must have been at least 6 or 7 weeks since this box has dialed in. But no complaints or issues as a result. I also checked my bill. Yep, it billed me for PPV on this box since the phone line was disconnected. How did it do that?

Does this box even need a phone line?


----------



## radamo (Nov 13, 2003)

Is it best to just force a reset after a new software update? Seems to me like it would be a good idea....
Thanks,
RA


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

I have not had any BSOD yet or lock ups I am afraid they are coming. My real issue is my HR20 keeps cutting the last 1 - 2 minutes of show off. I have to set manually the turn recording off at least 5 minutes on every show.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl has said over the last couple CE's do not do a RBR unless you are having a problem and need to.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Earl has said over the last couple CE's do not do a RBR unless you are having a problem and need to.


This isn't a CE, so if they want to do a RBR (best to do the reset via the menu), it's up to them, no problemo....


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

Just noticed for the first time in 13e that the screen size has gotten worst than in previous releases. Wasn't an issue through 134. Not sure about 13D.

The screen saver just popped up (listening to XM). And whereas it used to hit the edges perfectly in previous releases, I now lose through "DIR" on the left, "DVR" on the top and the whole "HDDVR" text on the right. Bottom is perfect.

Never did this before on the LCD TV. Have always had a overscanning problem on the RPTV, but this is the first release where its also overscanning on the LCD too. Seems to be about the same on the RPTV as in previous releases. Maybe just a little worst, but not by much if at all.


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

Gbsnplr said:


> I have not had any BSOD yet or lock ups I am afraid they are coming. My real issue is my HR20 keeps cutting the last 1 - 2 minutes of show off. I have to set manually the turn recording off at least 5 minutes on every show.


I recorded Boston Legal ala OTA AND sd. The OTA recording cut off at about 8 minutes before the show ended. SD version played to the end. This guide issue must be fixed. Pretty bad when you're going to miss the climax of the show. And who wants to miss the banter at the end of BL between Allen and Denny?


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

thart said:


> I have had very few problems with Caller ID during my time with the HR20, but the last several weeks it has been an issue.
> 
> It has not worked the last couple of days under 13E.


I got my box 2 days ago and have only had 13E...CalledID has not worked once (and I've rebooted a couple of times)...


----------



## TexasJames (Oct 22, 2006)

bforan21 said:


> Last evening I could not get a response from my 3 week old HR 20-700s. No response from power button on the remote or front panel. I had to reset the power in order to gain access. I received 0x13e @ 4:45 in the morning. Could this have been a result/fallout from the upgrade?


Same thing happened here yesterday ... but only on 1 HR20. Everything was fine after RBR. I wanted to blame the upgrade during the night, but the wife swears she was watching it earlier in the afternoon. I think she might be right on this one.


----------



## Nuzy (Mar 23, 2007)

TexasJames said:


> Same thing happened here yesterday ... but only on 1 HR20. Everything was fine after RBR. I wanted to blame the upgrade during the night, but the wife swears she was watching it earlier in the afternoon. I think she might be right on this one.


Make that three of us. Same issue last night - no picture, no response from remote or front panel buttons. I unplugged and replugged in the power cord and that fixed it. No big deal other than it sucks to have to wait like 10 minutes before I could use it while it went through it's initial setup routine again. Update to 13e was the night before around 3:30am, although it seemed to be fine after that until this point.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

giden said:


> _*Quote:
> Originally Posted by Earl Bonovich View Post
> You should no longer be on 0x134, you should have updated to 0x13e
> 
> ...


Does you PC see the HR20 ? What is the IP address of the PC and the HR20 ?
Do you pass the network test to connectto the internet (under setup).


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

Gbsnplr said:


> I have not had any BSOD yet or lock ups I am afraid they are coming. My real issue is my HR20 keeps cutting the last 1 - 2 minutes of show off. I have to set manually the turn recording off at least 5 minutes on every show.


instead of manual just add 5 minutes to each recording as the default. You can do this while in the record screen by opening quick menu and selecting record defaults.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

What happened: Watched Survivor Wed. night, about 30 min. behind live.
At conclusion, deleted recording. I believe the sequence was: Keep or delete: Keep; menu; playlist; survivor; delete.

Criminal Minds live broadcast came on, with channel banner. Somewhere in this process I hit mute. 

Box would then not respond to any remote or front-panel commands. Yellow recording light remained lit. (DVR was scheduled to record Criminal Minds, and CSINY and Lost later. All recordings were MP4 LIL.)

What I did: Nothing. I switched to my second HR20, and wathced that box until the end of the scheduled recording (11PM EDT) on the first HR20.

After 11, remote/front panel still not responsive. Yellow record light went off, I believe.

What I did next: RBR. Unit came back, guide cached, all recording made during lock-up were available.

No lasting damage.

Odd fact: The only significant problems I've had with HR20 #1 in recent months have involved the last 2 Survivor recordings. (Earlier problem reported in CE 13e discussion.)


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

radamo said:


> Is it best to just force a reset after a new software update? Seems to me like it would be a good idea....
> Thanks,
> RA


 A reset after a d/l isn't really needed since there is a second automatic reset during the reboot process after the d/l.


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

These are the first real problems I have had with the HR20. I downloaded the CE 0x13e in the first download window. Since I have, I have experienced this issue twice, which I'd never had happen before.

I went to my Playlist, selected a program to watch and when the screen came up with the description of the episode(and the little boxy tv in the right corner), I hit play and everything froze. Program wouldn't play, remote commands wouldn't work and buttons on the front of the unit also got no response. The screen with the show info stayed on. RBR fixed the problem both times. It's just something new that I am encountering.

Only twice since the new CE, but I've only watched around 10 recorded programs. In case anyone needs to know this info, 1 program was The Apprentice, which was recorded _after_ the new software. And the other was The Wedding Bells, which was recorded _before_ the software.

*Did I post this in the wrong place? Should it have gone in the separate 'issues' only thread?*


----------



## drjjr (Jan 31, 2007)

OK, I see what they are trying to do here, but while I would like to have the shows/groups sorted by name A-Z, the actual episodes within each group should still be sorted by date/time recorded.
I suppose if I had an entire library of episodes that I might want them in alpha order, but, really, who watches the episodes of any show in alphabetical order?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

drjjr said:


> OK, I see what they are trying to do here, but while I would like to have the shows/groups sorted by name A-Z, the actual episodes within each group should still be sorted by date/time recorded.
> I suppose if I had an entire library of episodes that I might want them in alpha order, but, really, who watches the episodes of any show in alphabetical order?


I agree 100% with you.


----------



## cpbergie (Aug 21, 2006)

Ive had a couple "freezes". Once watching MPEG-4 CBS NCAA games. picture and sound freeze. I was able to change the channel, and then back, and it seemed to fix it, but this happened about 3 times.

Later, I went to my playlist (while i was in the guide), played a recorded mpeg-4 program. When it ended, i chose to delete, and i was taken back to the guide screen, but there was no info, it was all blue. The previous channel that i was on was palying in the top right, but the HR20 wouldnt respond to any commands including power.


----------



## fmarullo (Oct 18, 2006)

This is beyond acceptable to have software regressions in 2 consecutive releases for something that is not even related to DVR function, recording, trick play etc. If this isnt fixed soon, can I get my swat team of L3 engineers to fix this? This is just nuts!


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

hasan said:


> The 771 issue cannot be fixed by a tech or a new box. It can only be resolved when D* gets the Guide info for that channel corrected. The Guide controls the tuner. The guide has the wrong information for the station, so the tuner can't find the signal. This has to be corrected by D*'s guide data provider, the Tribune company.


Thanks for your help. You have responded to a couple of my posts, and I appreciate it !!!


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey folks,

My HR20 has been perfect up to this last build. Now if I am watching something while recording it (you know 10 minutes behind live) if you FF too close to live the audio and picture starts to degrade. If I pause for 5 min or so and then resume things seem to be ok again.

Just letting everyone know.
Thanks


----------



## redbirdruss (Aug 20, 2006)

I have found that if I am watching a live broadcast and have caught up with the buffer, when I press the 30 second slip, I get the slip symbol and the quantity of slips displayed.
This also works for FF.


----------



## DrEricCarlson (Mar 6, 2007)

lucky13 said:


> What happened: Watched Survivor Wed. night, about 30 min. behind live.
> At conclusion, deleted recording. I believe the sequence was: Keep or delete: Keep; menu; playlist; survivor; delete.
> 
> Criminal Minds live broadcast came on, with channel banner. Somewhere in this process I hit mute.
> ...


I had a very similar problem. My wife was watching a recorded show and when it reached the end of the show the Delete or Keep pop up appeared. My wife selected delete and I don't know if she hit any other buttons. The screen then went blue like it was tryig to pull up the playlist window and got stuck. The window in the upper right hand corner continued to show video and the audio was working but the box would not respond to any commands from the remote or the front pannel. Unfortunetly I was on my way home at the time this happend so my wife called me and asked what to do. I told her to hit the RBR (which reset the unit) I then asked if the yellow light was on. My wife informed me it WAS on but wasn't anymore after she hit the RBR. Interestingly, once the unit rebooted it continued recording the scheduled show (supernatural). so I have two partial recordings of the show with about a 5-10 min gap while the unit was restarting. It appears the unit was still recording while it was frozen at least until my wife hit the RBR.

I have the latest version 0x13e, no HDMI, SD recording.

-DrEric


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Earl last Saturday night I downloaded the new Ox13e and I got the black bars on each side of my TV no matter what I do I can not get it to stretch pillar box, full, or crop. No matter how many times I push the format button it will not change. I spent 1 1/2 hours on the phone with DirecTV we tried everything RBR and pulled the plug went into menus and could not find anything that would take the black bars away. My plasma was downloaded last Saturday night, and right away there was a problem with the black bars. Today at 3:45 pm my Sony downstairs downloaded Ox13e as soon as it was finished I saw that it also had the black bars. DirecTV is sending out a tech Monday morning to try and see what went wrong he will also have with him two new HR20 boxes to replace mine if he can not fix it. Has anyone else reported this problem since the new download? I would like to know before the tech gets here because I own my boxes and I don't want them replaced with refurbished ones. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## conman2k (Nov 20, 2006)

Surprised there are not more comments on the new "sound" made when doing something that is not allowed. i.e. trying to go faster than 4X. I miss my old DirecTivo sounds and glad this new box is starting to incorporate sound feedback. Does anyone know if this will be expanded? Also, since we are all beta testers, DirecTV should allow us to vote on the sounds instead of giving us only that uninsprired noise.

To a real problem, with this release Fox News does not always like to come in - CNN et al come in fine, only happens occasionally, but is annoying.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

EAGLES20 said:


> Hey Earl last Saturday night I downloaded the new Ox13e and I got the black bars on each side of my TV no matter what I do I can not get it to stretch pillar box, full, or crop. No matter how many times I push the format button it will not change. I spent 1 1/2 hours on the phone with DirecTV we tried everything RBR and pulled the plug went into menus and could not find anything that would take the black bars away. My plasma was downloaded last Saturday night, and right away there was a problem with the black bars. Today at 3:45 pm my Sony downstairs downloaded Ox13e as soon as it was finished I saw that it also had the black bars. DirecTV is sending out a tech Monday morning to try and see what went wrong he will also have with him two new HR20 boxes to replace mine if he can not fix it. Has anyone else reported this problem since the new download? I would like to know before the tech gets here because I own my boxes and I don't want them replaced with refurbished ones. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


When you were checking the colors of the pillar bars, were you on an HD channel or a SD channel? HD channels usually present 4:3 programs with the black pillar bars as part of the 16:9 image sent in the stream, so we can't change them. To test the colors, you need to go to an SD channel, like CNN, and see what happens with the pillar bars.


----------



## radamo (Nov 13, 2003)

Lots of shows with pixelation and audio drops... Grey's Anatomy, The Unit, Bones etc... I am in the NY market. 
RA


----------



## Satster (Oct 27, 2006)

Satster said:


> To my immense surprise, I was able to manually record AND watch (what a concept  ) an NHL Center Ice game today for the very first time. I skipped the last few CE versions and got the latest release yesterday. So I programmed ch 768 (Devils-Lightning) for today March 22 from 6:30 to 9:30 pm central. When I turned on the HR20 at 7:30 or so, I had three recordings of the game:
> 8 minutes from 6:30-6:38 - nothing but the directv logo,
> 0 minutes at 6:38,
> and an ongoing recording starting at 6:38 with the opening faceoff.
> ...


NHL CI recordings failed again last night (March 24), but not with the "do you want to delete" message:

CH764 Leafs-Sabres 7-10pm central (same as game).
Time bar over black screen. Time bar moves, seemingly slower than usual. trick play works, until, after a few seconds, the message " Searching for authorized content" appears. With the mesage on, trick play no longer works.

CH765 Avs-Oilers 10pm-11pm central (game started at 8 pm).
Recording shows DirecTV logo with music playing for one hour. I am pretty sure the game should still have been on.

So, something is changing in the way NHL CI games are being recorded, but it is still not there.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

radamo said:


> Lots of shows with pixelation and audio drops... Grey's Anatomy, The Unit, Bones etc... I am in the NY market.
> RA


SD Locals? HD Locals from Sat? OTA-HD locals? which?

I watched The Unit this week OTA-HD in the Des Moines, IA DMA without any problems.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Hasan, Ive posted b4 and I agree this was a bad hr20 week for pixiliation, audio drops and syncs. I wanted to think it was a local sofla. issue, but i am no longer sure......


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

i had some horrible audio dropout on local chans last nite w/ 13e. we were not watching live tv, had paused a few times, but still... 134 felt good in the little time i had it on a good hr20 box... *shrug*


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

First time problem. 13e. OTA show being recorded. Another recorded OTA being watched. 30 second skip used to jump over commercials, with replay used to jump back when show overshot.

I got to a point after jumping over commercials where the show would freeze when resumed. Sometimes the audio would continue. Pause/Play didn't have any effect. Only FFx2 would get the video moving after which PLAY would resume the normal running. But within 15 seconds the show would freeze again. I quit watching, then went back into LIST to pick the show again. Same thing would happen. Show unwatchable.

RESET the unit from the menu. 5 minutes later everything ran fine. Error wasn't in the recorded show as it now played throuh normally with 30sskip and replay working fine.


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

drew2k I appreciate your answer but I don't think you understood the problem. When the picture is in HD the screen is fill. But when it's on any channel that's not HD then the bars will not go away. I tried everything but could not get it to go away. DirecTV advanced tech could not fix the problem either there sending a tech out Monday morning with 2 new boxes if he can't get the bars off then there going to replace the boxes. But I own my boxes and I don't want Refurbished boxes and that's what they replace them with so that's why I'm trying to get this fixed. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Issues
_*Native Off Channel Change Speed is still bad*_
The 30 Second Slip was 1.55 seconds per click through 0x130.
The average time for a 30 Second Skip is still 1.85 seconds since 0x132.

_Baseline: TiVo Sony TiVo SAT-T60 of March 2001. __The T60 Guide shows 8 channels/screen not 6._

Guide Speed - average time for 20 sequential IR Page Downs in 1080i with animation off
T60 . . ..0.3 sec
0x11B . . 1.7 sec . .Aftern one week
0x12a . . 1.7 sec . .week later after Guide builds
0x132 . ..1.5 sec . .after 84 hours
0x134 . ..1.5 sec . .- no faster
0x13d . ..1.0 sec . .after 6 days - *33% faster!*
0x13e . ..1.0 sec . .- no faster
_*0x13e is 233% slower than the 6 year-old T60*_

My Playlist Speed - average time for for 5 sequential IR Page Down in 1080i
T60 . . ..0.5 sec
0x11B . . 2.3 sec
0x120 . . 2.8 sec . _*23%* *slower*_
0x128 . . 1.8 sec . 22% faster than 0x11B, 36% faster than 0x120
0x12a . . 1.8 sec . ._same painful animations_
0x132 . ..1.8 sec . .after 84 hours - no better
0x134 . ..1.8 sec . .- no better
0x13d . ..0.5 sec . .*72% faster!*
0x13e . ..0.5 sec . .- no better
_*0x13e My Playlist is as fast as the 6 year-old T60*_

Channel Change Speed -average time to change channels with *Native Mode ON*
. . . . . .HD→HD . SD→SD...HD→SD...SD→HD. 
T60. . . . . .. . . . 2.0 sec
0x11B . 5.5 sec . 5.3 sec . 8.2 sec . 7.4 sec
0x120 . 5.0 sec . 4.7 sec . 5.4 sec . 4.7 sec
0x128 . 4.8 sec . 4.1 sec . 4.8 sec . 4.7 sec
0x12a . 4.3 sec . 4.3 sec . 5.3 sec ..5.9 sec 
0x132 ..3.6 sec . 4.0 sec . 5.3 sec ..5.6 sec After 84 hours
0x134 ..3.6 sec . 4.0 sec . 5.3 sec ..5.6 sec -7 days later - no better
0x13d ..5.2 sec . 4.2 sec . 5.8 sec ..6.5 sec _*- significantly worse*_
0x13e ..*4.0 sec*. *3.6 sec*. *6.1 **sec*..*6.2 sec* - *mostly improved*
*0x13e is 80% slower than a 6 year-old T60*

Channel Change Speed -average time to change channels with *Native Mode OFF*
. . . . . .HD→HD . SD→SD..HD→SD..SD→HD. 
*T60*. . . . . .. . . . *2.0 sec*
0x11B . 5.5 sec . 5.3 sec . 9.2 sec . 7.4 sec
0x120 . 5.0 sec . 4.7 sec . 5.4 sec . 4.7 sec
0x12a . 4.3 sec . 4.3 sec . 4.6 sec ..4.7 sec 
0x132 . 3.6 sec . 4.0 sec . 4.6 sec ..4.3 sec After 84 hours
0x134 . 3.6 sec . 4.0 sec . 4.6 sec ..4.3 sec - no better
0x13d . 3.7 sec . 5.3 sec . 4.7 sec ..5.3 sec - worse
0x13e . *4.9 sec*. 4.3 sec . 4.6 sec ..5.0 sec - 
_*0x13e is 115% slower than a 6 year-old T60*_


Fast Forward Speeds (Using HDNet Test Pattern)
Time for 2 min. . 10 min. ..10 min. ...60 min 
. . . . . . .FF1 . . . FF2. . . . FF3. . . . FF4
0x120 . 40.0 s ...60.0 s. . 30.1 s. . 35.9 sec
0x13e . 40.0 s ...60.0 s. . 30.0 s. . 36.0 sec no change in any releases since 0x129
. . . . . . .3X . . . 10X. . . . 20X. . . . 100X

Slip ....Amount....Time ..(Average for 10 sequential skips)
0x120 . 34 Sec...1.55 Sec
0x128 . 34 Sec...1.55 Sec - no improvement
0x12a . 34 Sec...1.55 Sec - no improvement
0x132 ..34 Sec..._*1.85 Sec -*__*dramatically worse*_
0x134 ..34 Sec...1.85 Sec - same
0x13d ..34 Sec...1.85 Sec - same
0x13e ..34 Sec...1.85 Sec - same

Replay.Amount..(Average for 20 sequential replays)
0x134 . 119 Sec.. 6 seconds
0x13e . 119 Sec.. 6 seconds - no change in any relases since 0x134

Punchlist: Features Tested - Not Yet Completed
1. "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33. 
2. Allow Autorecord by title as promised in the manual on pp. 20 & 31
3. "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33
4. The ability to edit "all the programs" in the Prioritizer (even when there are no upcoming episodes) p. 28.
5. Apply Current/Favorite Channels as a filter to Search for "just what you want to watch" p. 31
6. Allow search "with your desired...keyword" p. 2 (CSI: NY, Bears @ Colts, etc.)
7. Enable the "Videos" menu option under Music & Photos
8. The abillity to scan for off air channels p. 78.

- Craig

*Past Test Reports*
_0x13d Test Results_ 03/16/07
_0x134 Test Results_ 03/07/07
_0x132 Test Results_ 02/24/07
_0x130 Rest Results_ 02/17/07
_0x12a Test Results__ 02/10/07_
_0x128 Test Results_ 02/08/07
_0x120 Test Results__ 01/30/07 _
_0x11B Test Results_ 01/23/07


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

After manually stopping a recording in progress of Nextel Cup practice on CH 607, via the stop button on the remote, the recording continued anyway. The visual indicator in the channel banner went away and the color of the playback timeline changed from red to green but the recording continued until it's previously scheduled stop time of 10:30 AM CDT.

The recording was initiated via Series Link at 9:00 AM CDT. Series link settings are all at defaults except the Stop time is set to 30 min later.

Pressing stop on the remote control and then confirming my wishes to stop the recording via the dialog popup only removed the visual indicators that recording was taking place. It did not actually stop the recording.


----------



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

Noticed when cycling through stretch/letterbox/crop on standard def channels, the crop expansion had increased to almost double what it was.
First noticed last night, and rechecked this morning. It seemed to be worse. I did a recorder reset using remote, and when done, crop was back to normal. Using 13e, Native, and with 720 and 1080 checked.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

So far, issues I've seen since last update:

1) Poor reception on MPEG2 HD channels (70-95)
2) Receiver STILL does not change channels immediately sometimes. For instance, I can type in 621 for MSG and you will see it up on the screen, but it doesn't change. This might take 3-4 attempts until it actually does.
3) Froze up trying to play a recording of Deadline! this morning, had to RBR


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Yippee, I feel like one of the boys today. Experienced my very first BSOD. Came home turned it on and out of standby I had the bright blue ring with no audio or video. RBR to bring it back.


----------



## DS18661 (Mar 24, 2007)

My HR20 was running along pretty well, a freeze occasionally, then my HD quality decreased on 3/22. Comcast Chicago is especially bad. Now I see they upgraded the software. Can I go back to the previous release??


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

DS18661 said:


> My HR20 was running along pretty well, a freeze occasionally, then my HD quality decreased on 3/22. Comcast Chicago is especially bad. Now I see they upgraded the software. Can I go back to the previous release??


No you will not be able to go back. There is a new CE tonight and tomorrow if you would like to try that.


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

For some reason our DTV stopped responding to nearly all the remote commands except "guide" and "menu" tonight... including the arrows, chan up/down, prev, etc.... rather annoying. i'm going to try the CE update in a few minutes and see if it helps. i was going to do a reboot then saw there was a CE so thought i'd give it a shot.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

Watched part of recorded PGA Golf on 3KCRA/Sacramento, CA. Had to push and hold the "jump to end" button three separate times before it actually jumped to the end. The cursor appeared to go to the end of the play bar, but then jumped back to where I had been watching (about :33 minutes in).


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

armophob said:


> Yippee, I feel like one of the boys today. Experienced my very first BSOD. Came home turned it on and out of standby I had the bright blue ring with no audio or video. RBR to bring it back.




For almost 3 months now I've stopped 'turning off' the DVR because of" the coming out of standby" BSOD. I am sad to find out that this is still not fixed. This bug wouldn't be so bad to work around like I do expect it is a pain to turn off the TV without 'turning off' the DVR with the remote which tries to turn off both devices by default.


----------



## DJSooner (Jan 18, 2007)

For almost a week I have been unable to get HD programming on KGTV Channel 10 San Diego (ABC) in the morning. I normally record “The View” each morning and lately have been getting a message stating: 

“No need to call us. We are aware that this TV station is temporarily unavailable. We’ll have this channel back as quickly as possible. We are sorry for the interruption.”

This is only on the HD channel over the DirecTV satellite. I have checked to see if the regular Channel 10 is affected and it seems that it isn’t. I also can still receive HD from a local antenna.

When will this problem with the HD KGTV channel 10 be corrected? Your attention is greatly appreciated.

Oh, forgot---seems it occurs mainly in the morning as I haven’t noticed it affecting evening programming. Thanks.

Also, I have 2 DVRs--with one, I can turn on Closed Captioning and am able to read it. With the other, the words are so scrambled that I can't read it. Any ideas? Thanks again.


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

Got my first partial record loss tonight in months. "Without A Trace" (KCBS LA 2 HD) was set as a single-episode record at 10pm, but wasn't in my list of shows. History shows it as "This was partially recorded because it became temporarily unavailable" We were watching other recorded shows at the time, and "The Apprentice" was recording successfully on another HD local at the same time.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

In 1080crop mode I had the vertical stretching problem on Dresden Files on SCFI last night while watching from a recording. This is when in addition to cropping the vertical image is stretched and the picture is really unacceptable. In the past a reboot seemed to fix this but I was recording something else and didn't want to do it this time. This is the first time I've seen this on 0x13e.

-steve


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Another minor issue I've seen is that "blocked titles" still isn't quite right on 0x13e. I've seen actual titles listed in the guide that show blocked title when I select the show. I believe others have reported this before but I never noticed it until this release. I didn't note a specific show but I can watch for one if you need it.

For minor improvements, I'd still really like to get an unlock for 4 hours prompt if I select a blocked title from the guide. And the Unlock screen should default to "4 hours" rather than the remove the lock case.

thanks,

steve


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Caller ID has made a bit of progress. It does seem to detect the call now and I get the message that I should consider subscribing to caller ID. I do have caller ID though and it never shows the number :-(. Caller ID has never worked for me on the HR20.

I have verizon along with dsl. I've tried the box with/without the filter and I've powered the box down for a half hour. None of these have helped. I tried the power down again on 0x13e and it didn't help. I suspect it is something with our caller ID service. The verizon service we have in our area only shows the number, not the name. Every phone in the house shows the caller ID by the second ring with no problem. I even plugged one into the HR20's jack and it worked fine.

-steve


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

I was watching "king of the hill" last night on FOX in the SF Bay area and about 20 something minutes into the show the audio made a funny noise and then no audio. About 4-5 minutes later the audio returned. On my R10 the same show in SD had no issues. I do not know if this was an HD Fox issue or a DVR issue.


----------



## jorhett (Nov 14, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Please keep logging your problems here as well: Issue Report


I would love to be able to supply information here. I go to the link, and click "Take Survey". It brings me to a page which says "you must login ... redirecting" and I go back to the same screen. I can find no login button, and Take Survey always has the same response.

FYI, I just realized I had 13e today so the only thing I've noticed is that Pinky is everywhere. Pinky when I fast forward, Pinky every time I unpause the display and hit another button. Pinky at the time, Pinky all the time.


----------



## Kirastar (Mar 26, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> well it looks like most of the trick play problems are solved (at least for me) except for when watching live.. last night during idol when I caught up to live - I have audio dropouts every 15 seconds.. no pixelazation, just audio drop outs - so what I did was pause it for 5 seconds and it was fine.. very strange.. I also still have the occasional problem where I lose audio when switching from a true dd5.1 source to a pcm (any channel but hd) source, but if I go from dd to dd then all is fine.. turning the onkyo receiver on and off fixes the problem.. finally - last night I noticed for the first time that the hdmi output dances a little bit - by that I mean it almost looks like there is some sort of "electical" interference kinda like when someone turns on a blender and you see the lines - just not as bad.. its really noticeable when in the menu.. the text is not solid.. its kind of like its moving.. I know its the hr20 as when I hook anything else up hdmi - its fine and so is the component input.. very strange.
> 
> jim


I have the same issue where I have to pause the show for a few seconds when I am watching live or the audio drops out consistantly. This happens daily. I also have an issue where the audio will drop out when watching a live show or a recording. This dropout is preceded by a stuttering sound. The audio will come back after about 10 seconds. My Tivos do not do this. I have tested it with recording the same show on the Tivo and the DTV unit. The Tivo performs like a champ while the DTV unit drops audio everytime.


----------



## ejd (Aug 20, 2006)

Two RBRs in 3 days. The HR20 has been good the last few weeks until 13e.

Saturday, turned on the tv all channels black, all recordings black. RBR.
Today, hit play on a show in my playlist the HR20 locked up. RBR.

13e is definitely a step back for me.


----------



## jeff87 (Jan 25, 2007)

Today I have begun to have issues with local hd recordings. The audio has been about 1 or 2 seconds behind the video. I have had this on the 6:30 pm news on nbc 17 and on 24 on Fox 50. It's connected through component and digital audio to a Denon 2801. The HR20 is set to record dolby. I have never had an audio sync issue as severe as this before. It's not watchable.


----------



## NYHeel (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm not getting audio skips but strange audio noises periodically. They occur every few minutes last about 1-2 seconds and are very annoying. I must have heard about 10 of them while watching 24. My wife also noticed them while watching Greys Anatomy. I never had them prior to 13e. The shows are still watchable but it's pretty bad. So far it has occured on 2 different local Mpeg-4 channels, WABC and WNYW (Fox). It's probably happening on all of them but I just haven't had a chance to watch other shows yet.


----------



## redrocker (Jan 3, 2007)

Last night I went to watch Prison break and the thing was froze...it would not respond at all so I RBR, I do not know what channel it was on at the time... Once it was done I checked the recorded list and ....NO prison break, it did not record and it is set to record all episodes. This never happened before so I am wondering why it was locked up. 
I have Ox13e

HR20 since december 2006
Denon 3806
Sony KDF55-WF655


----------



## BigVideo (Mar 27, 2007)

Had HR20 installed in January. No problems with OTA prior to the 0x13e release. Now 36-1 (35D) is out completely (771 status message) and the signal strength is lower on all of the OTA channels. 6-1 (33D) is hanging in by a thread with frequent pixelization and dropouts. Ran setup again, no difference. Very disappointing.

Checked OTA signal strength on Samsung HDTV tuner and that has no drop in signal strength, so I think it is localized to the HR20.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Two more issues:

Recorded program this morning off an SD local. Tried to play it back, black screen. Can't FF past 2 minutes. Other show recorded today off ESPN-HD played back perfectly. "Searching for Satellite..." message back on HD local.

Tried an RBR, and still couldn't watch the program I recorded this morning. Had the HR20 tuned to the HD local when I did the RBR. Rebooted fine, but started with "searching for satellite" on that channel. Switched to ESPNHD and back to the HD local and all was well again.


----------



## philconners (Nov 24, 2006)

Something got screwed up with American Idol, which was scheduled for 8:00-9:07. It only recorded the first 60 minutes. I also record House, which started recording at 9:07 as it was supposed to. So that 7 minutes ended up in no man's land.


----------



## GNAPP1 (Aug 23, 2006)

I just noticed yesterday that I had 0x141 on my HR20


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

With 13e my HR20 has done this twice:

Watching a recorded show. First time it was an OTA show. This time today it was a SAT HD show. Hard rain today apparently blocked the SAT for a bit causing errors in the show. Once into the pixelated/corrupted section of the show the HR20 begins to act funny. Skip stops working. FFx1 does nothing but FF2 will move ahead in the show. I can get to a point in the show that is no longer corrupted, but can't get the video to play at all. Audio may pick up, but then cut out. 

So I go into Guide and select another show to watch. No matter what channel I select, I get one frozen image of the show on the channel, the audio will play, but the video stays stuck on that one frozen image. No channel is any different. No show from the LIST is any different. 

Forced to MENU RESET, then wait for system to reset. HR20 then works as normal.

Apparently a corruption in the video can screw up the software to the point that only a reset will fix it.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

I've noticed a few times, zipping through programs with 30s skip, when play resumes, the audio will drop out. Pausing and unpausing doesn't restore it; stopping and restarting (that is, pressing "STOP" and (re-)selecting the program from the playlist) usually restores the audio; once I had to turn the HR-20 on and off.

This has happened maybe weekly. FWIW, haven't noticed it yet on an HD recording, just SD.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's an issue that is replicatable... I did a quick search here and didn't turn this up, sorry if this is a duplication. From the News Channel, 102, press the red button for What's Hot! Hit Exit to go back to 102. Yellow highlight doesn't appear. Sound stays where it was (on news channel last selected), and Select doesn't work... in fact it gives a "bonk" indicating illegal button push. If you select Menu, Audio Options, you can change the audio, but functionality of Select Button is not restored.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I wanted to post that on 1 unit, it has had issues changing channels through number entering...press 2 0 6, banner goes away & no channel change. It's very random & always works the 2nd time.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Not a big deal just kind of odd:
watching a paused show or recorded show that hasn't finished, I catch up to live tv..I can push 30 sec slip or FF and it will show 3xFF but the show is live and playing fine. Would think that the 3xFF or the icon for 30 sec slip would just disappear and the play icon would be displayed.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

HR20 locked up when deleting Jay Leno recording (local OTA 39-1), then selected recording of Sunrise Earth (Ch76), and lock up occurred. RBR restored function.


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

Today I had this same issue again. Went to my playlist, selected a show to watch. When I selected PLAY, the screen froze. The little tv screen in the right corner and the show info screen up. Had to RBR. 3rd time it's happened. This time I was recording both Survivor and Are You Smarter Than...?, both on HD, non OTA. The first 2 times it happened, I was not recording anyhting at all. Missed the first 7 minutes of each show but not that concerned. Just hate that this seems to be more of an issue with the last 2 releases for me. Never happened before.


----------

